# Looking for a flat pedalboard (Found)



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

So an update to this post. Two years ago when I started the post I found one via NiceRack but when I inquired about a second one recently I was told they no longer sell boards on their own anymore, only with setup, wiring jobs. I found that Maple Rock Guitar Pedalboards does make them although I did not see them on their site. I happen to e-mail them and was told they were able to accommodate me. Ask for Larry, very helpful.




Hi all,

Looking to track down a local or at least Canadian store/site to purchase a flat pedalboard. Not sure what size I want yet, nothing too large but I am looking for something without a carpet surface, like the photo below. Any idea of where to go? I googled it and found RoadRage but they have a carpet/velcro top. something like this shouldn't cost more than $50 - $75 I would think.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

$10 will buy you a two pack of Ikea Gorm shelving. Easy to convert to a pedal board, velcro optional...

[video=youtube;FF0xJyS6eSc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF0xJyS6eSc[/video]


More pics for ideas...

https://www.google.com/search?q=ike...&ved=0CC8Qyjc&ei=ScYmVfjdIZfn8AX2h4Aw#imgrc=_


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

lol...ok. But for the lazy types that will pay a little bit more than $10 for something built and not smelling of Swedish meatballs. Plus, my wife would never walk out of there on a $10 budget. That place is like Costco for spending more than you planed. 

Cool thinking outside the box though.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't found many stores that sell them, though Long and McQuade might be able to order something for you through Stagemaster. I was looking for an odd-sized case at one point and one of the guys there said they could order a custom one through them. Not sure if they'd do a pedalboard, but it might be worth asking.

Nice Rack Canada in Toronto lists flat boards (as pedalboard blanks) on the website. There's several examples of ones that are similar to what you are looking for in the gallery. You can contact him (Mike Vegas) through the website: 

http://nicerackcanada.com/pricing/

They don't list them on their site but Engineered Case in Mississauga can build you one too. 

http://www.engineeredcase.com/index.html

I know you said you didn't really want to build a board, but if the price quotes you get are too high and you change your mind about that, here's a video that shows how to make one that's pretty close to what you were looking for. There actually pretty simple to build. The real challenge is making sure you can get a case for whatever you make, in case you plan on bringing it to gigs and such. Cases can end up costing more than the board, especially if you need to get a custom one built.

[video=youtube;FvW_QGrUizg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvW_QGrUizg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the response. It's funny, I watched these videos this afternoon. I could watch that stuff all day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Whats wrong with the carpet?


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

I prefer duallock to traditional velcro and it is easier for cable management. For me at least.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Call Clydesdale up. My head case was fast and affordable.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, I will check them out. Looks like they are just down the street for me as well, in Pickering.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

georgemg said:


> I haven't found many stores that sell them, though Long and McQuade might be able to order something for you through Stagemaster. I was looking for an odd-sized case at one point and one of the guys there said they could order a custom one through them. Not sure if they'd do a pedalboard, but it might be worth asking.
> 
> Nice Rack Canada in Toronto lists flat boards (as pedalboard blanks) on the website. There's several examples of ones that are similar to what you are looking for in the gallery. You can contact him (Mike Vegas) through the website:
> 
> ...


I sense an upcoming home project for me......


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is one of the ones I built. The $50 bottom end of your price estimate would barely, if even, cover the materials alone for this one. I'm sure the larger guys get better pricing on materials than me but after materials and build time there is very little profit in these things so for the guys able to build your own that's great but don't do it expecting to save a huge chunk of cash. Not trying to talk anyone out of it, just giving a heads up!

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/sj215/IMG_0691-2_zpsc318f607.jpg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to track down a local or at least Canadian store/site to purchase a flat pedalboard. Not sure what size I want yet, nothing too large but I am looking for something without a carpet surface, like the photo below. Any idea of where to go? I googled it and found RoadRage but they have a carpet/velcro top. something like this shouldn't cost more than $50 - $75 I would think.
> 
> View attachment 13180


Say, is your avatar Ogy Ogelthorpe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2015)

I was going to say the same.

[video=youtube;hLBy_A-53io]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLBy_A-53io[/video]


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Yup, it's Ogy.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Great job! You are probably right after watching the video above and doing a tally of parts I would have to buy, not to mention the time. I am not worried about the price as much and was more just trying to track down a location. I e-mailed Clydesdale and they got back to me right away and are going to give me a quote in the next few days. Based on prices I have seen for nice rack and trailer trash it should be under a hundred. 




sj250 said:


> This is one of the ones I built. The $50 bottom end of your price estimate would barely, if even, cover the materials alone for this one. I'm sure the larger guys get better pricing on materials than me but after materials and build time there is very little profit in these things so for the guys able to build your own that's great but don't do it expecting to save a huge chunk of cash. Not trying to talk anyone out of it, just giving a heads up!
> 
> http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd218/sj215/IMG_0691-2_zpsc318f607.jpg


----------



## sj250 (Oct 26, 2010)

Awesome, I hope they get you what you want!


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

sj250 said:


> Awesome, I hope they get you what you want!


Had an initial response from Clydesdale but then never heard from them again, even after following up. I ended up ordering one from http://nicerackcanada.com/. Pretty quick response and I am getting something for under $100 shipped to the house taxes in.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

The end result.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice clean job. There's a few dollars there. No Wah or Expression?


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

GWN! said:


> Nice clean job. There's a few dollars there. No Wah or Expression?



Nah. Don't really use either much. I can keep them to the side if so.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

The new board looks great! That's pretty similar to what I'm looking to move my set up to, except I want to get a flat board specifically because I want to put my wah on it. I never could get used to having it on an angled board like the Pedaltrain I'm currently using.

That looks like a Nepo interface underneath your tuner (if not, what is it?). How do you like it?


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

georgemg said:


> The new board looks great! That's pretty similar to what I'm looking to move my set up to, except I want to get a flat board specifically because I want to put my wah on it. I never could get used to having it on an angled board like the Pedaltrain I'm currently using.
> 
> That looks like a Nepo interface underneath your tuner (if not, what is it?). How do you like it?


Ditto. I'm planning on moving from my PTJr to something like this. Also wondering what's under the tuner...was assuming it was one of NiceRack's patch boxes or something.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, the patch box/interface was built by Jerry (Nepo). I traded an Eventide H9 for the Klon and he built the interface for me. He is great to work with. It has stereo in and out if I go to a stereo rig. Has tuner out and a buffer and it works great. 

The board is from NiceRack.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

So I am bumping an old thread. I am looking again for a flat board as the one I have is too small for what I need. I need a 24X16 but NiceRack told me today they will not sell boards on their own anymore. Lots of options in the US but the shipping is crazy ($50). I tried Custom Road Case - ATA Music Touring Shipping Cases by Clydesdale Toronto and was told yes originally back in 2015 when I first started this thread but then they stop responding. 

I am surprised there are limited flat pedalboard options in Canada or perhaps I am suck at google.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

CMCRAWFORD said:


> So I am bumping an old thread. I am looking again for a flat board as the one I have is too small for what I need. I need a 24X16 but NiceRack told me today they will not sell boards on their own anymore. Lots of options in the US but the shipping is crazy ($50). I tried Custom Road Case - ATA Music Touring Shipping Cases by Clydesdale Toronto and was told yes originally back in 2015 when I first started this thread but then they stop responding.
> 
> I am surprised there are limited flat pedalboard options in Canada or perhaps I am suck at google.


I saw your new pedalboard in the Let's See Your Pedalboard thread and noticed you found a flat board. If you don't mind me asking, where did you find one?


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, sorry for the delay. I thought I updated the thread but I guess now. I found one through Maple Rock Guitar Pedalboards

Ask for Larry, great guy!


----------

